
Amazon buys PillPack, an online pharmacy, for just under $1B - dogichow
https://techcrunch.com/2018/06/28/amazon-buys-pillpack-an-online-pharmacy-that-was-rumored-to-be-talking-to-walmart/
======
charleyma
Meanwhile, CVS + Walgreens lost $6B in market cap on the news Amazon is moving
directly into pharmacy space.

It's crazy how competitive Wall Street views Amazon moving into a market; have
there been examples of Amazon making a large purchase/move but completely
failing? (sure there are, just not coming me off the top of my head)

~~~
simonsarris
All the time.

They tried to make a move into retail registers to compete with Square, and
failed. They shuttered Amazon register in 2015:
[https://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/30/amazon-shutting-
do...](https://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/10/30/amazon-shutting-down-its-
register-credit-card-processor/)

They tried to take on Etsy with Amazon Handmade which bombed Etsy stock, but
Handmade has gone pretty much nowhere, except some re-branding this year.

People just forget Amazon's failed ventures, even fairly high profile ones,
because there are so many, and the hits sometimes so large (like AWS).

Quoting myself from April:

> Amazon's ethos of _" Announce fast, Release fast, if it fails, oh well"_ is
> intentional. From Bezos' point of view, this is actually a feature. In a
> shareholder letter in 2016, he called Amazon "The best place in the world to
> fail." He wants lots of teams working on lots of products, and if some of
> them don't pan out, that's OK. This has lead to a lot of successes, but also
> a number of small headaches for consumers who use products that are quickly
> discontinued and (charitably) forgotten.

~~~
cabaalis
> They tried to take on Etsy with Amazon Handmade which bombed Etsy stock, but
> Handmade has gone pretty much nowhere, except some re-branding this year.

Is severely damaging another online vendor really a failure for Amazon? It
seems to me at that level, revenue from a venture is not always the only
measure of success.

~~~
simonsarris
I had wondered that.

Disclaimer, I'm long SQ.

If you're following AMZN, SQ, or PYPL, you probably saw the headlines back in
April:

 _Amazon 's Next Mission: Using Alexa to Help You Pay Friends_

 _Firm looks to make voice commands the next wave of commerce_

SQ and PYPL took a small dive on this news, even though at face value, its
quite silly. Amazon would probably have a much better time trying to buy
PayPal for Venmo or Square for Cash App but also to compete in the small-biz
transaction field that Amazon tried and gave up on. Building out such a
service based on _Alexa users_ is wacky, and there doesn't seem to be a
pressing need to let loose your wallet via voice.

Personally, I think it's somewhat unlikely that AMZN would acquire PYPL due to
a clash of cultures when it comes to customer service. (Amazon's: Very good.
PayPal's: Legendarily evil). This reputation may also be the reason PayPal has
kept their own name off of their Venmo acquisition product until very
recently. I think there is a very slight chance that AMZN would try to acquire
SQ. It would allow them to really break into small-vendor retail where they
have failed with homegrown solutions before, and give them instant access to a
growing P2P transaction market. Everybody loves to speculate about such
acquisitions, though.

...But it would certainly be funny if the only reason Amazon made that press
release was to butter up one of those two companies for acquisition, either by
decreasing their share value or exerting pressure on them internally to agree
to a deal before they face Amazon's competition.

~~~
pm90
Its hard to discern what they were thinking of. But I feel like you are
overthinking it. Having worked at companies of all sizes, many products are
often some executives' pet project to make a splash and other execs just let
them do what they want if they're not fucking up other shit too much or taking
much needed resources away from other things. Many of the failed ventures may
just have been a result of that.

~~~
simonsarris
I think that's a good counterpoint.

------
jaytaylor
What about the environmental impact of the PillPack packaging strategy?

[http://assets.coolhunting.com/coolhunting/mt_asset_cache/201...](http://assets.coolhunting.com/coolhunting/mt_asset_cache/2014/02/pillpack-1-thumb-620x508-75620.jpg)

(note: above image is of an already mostly empty PP box, they often come
stuffed completely full)

[https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Jz4Xw7Xs-
Fxnige1c2qnDlez-c0=...](https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/Jz4Xw7Xs-
Fxnige1c2qnDlez-c0=/0x18:1100x751/1200x800/filters:focal\(0x18:1100x751\)/cdn.vox-
cdn.com/assets/3968063/PillPack_Shipment.png)

I used PillPack a few years ago, and appreciated the reliable auto-refill (in
fact their behavior was borderline insanely aggressive, which was fine by me).

However, the volume of single-use plastic trash created by the way PillPack
does packaging was downright excessive, and I felt so guilty about it I
deactivated my account. It is less convenient now, but after going back to
using typical mail-order and local B&M pharmacies in town the process results
in approximately 10-20% of the amount of trash.

See the images linked above as examples of what comes with each shipment -
it's a plastic case _full_ of little plastic pouches. There is 1 plastic pouch
per dose of medication, and the plastic pouches are wound tightly inside. The
volume of single-use plastic adds up rather quickly with PillPack.

EDIT:

Why all the downvotes? "Internet points" are unimportant, but it is curious
and unsettling to see information about wasteful high-pollution corporate
practices deep-sixed.

~~~
rrcaptain
How many pills were you taking daily? The plastic waste of 4-5 pill bottles a
month is quite large. But yes it is wasteful, just like the rest of for-profit
healthcare.

~~~
gehwartzen
I agree; The film pouches used by PillPack look to use significantly less
plastic than those orange bottles.

------
yohann305
i see a lot of comments here of people worrying about counterfeit pills
distributed on Amazon. A counterfeit drug in USA is a ticket straight to jail,
but a counterfeit mug or yoga mat isn't such a big deal. I wouldn't worry
about it so much especially because it's not an open marketplace since Amazon
will use Pillback as the distributor

~~~
c3534l
People have some very naive views about how one of the most regulated
industries in the world operates. A big pharmacy can't just buy drugs from a
random internet source and give it to you based on how many users gave that
seller positive feedback. I don't know how they think the pharmaceutical
industry works in the US, but the idea that Amazon is going to start selling
fake medicine is absurd.

------
tombrossman
This is interesting because Amazon isn't exactly known for supply chain
integrity. Who here hasn't received fakes from Amazon? If you rely on a
specific medication for your health, is Amazon a brand you trust to deliver
it? How long until they start commingling pills and shipping random
counterfeit/fake product to users?

Hope it never happens but if they do with pharmaceuticals what they did with
everything else they sell, it's only a matter of time before users are
physically harmed.

Let's be optimistic though, I hope this helps them finally get their shit
together and control the rampant counterfeiting going on right under their
nose.

~~~
jeherr
This is a very ill-informed opinion. The supply chain is very strictly
regulated for pharmaceutical medications.

Do you really think that Amazon can get their stock medications from just
anyone? Do you think there is no oversight on this kind of thing? The DEA
doesn't fuck around. They take all of this stuff very seriously.

Commingling medications? Really? In a pharmacy, medications are NEVER allowed
to be commingled. If your medication is coming from two different
manufacturers, or even the same manufacturer but the pills just look
different, the pharmacy must put them in two different bottles to give to you.
Stock bottle are not allowed to be mixed together. Ever heard of a recall on
medications? That is exactly why. When a recall happens, they need tedious
records of where every pill went.

When a prescriptions for a schedule II drug is filled, the pharmacy technician
has to count the number of pills being filled twice. Then the pharmacist has
to count the number of pills, and then backcount the stock bottle to make sure
everything is kosher and no pills are missing.

I understand not everyone knows everything about the pharmaceutical industry,
my wife is a pharmacist is the reason I know as much as I do, but to think
that there is that little oversight on pharmaceuticals is ludicrous.

~~~
tiatia123
What always seemed odd to me in such a wasteful society as the US: counting
pills. Really? In many countries you get blisters. No counting. I suspect in
some European countries it would actually be illegal to do this.

The disadvantage is that there are some leftover pills most of the time. E.g.
you need 30 pills and there are only units of 20 available.

~~~
toomanybeersies
> The disadvantage is that there are some leftover pills most of the time.
> E.g. you need 30 pills and there are only units of 20 available.

This is the exact reason why they count pills. You have a prescription for X
pills, you get X pills.

It's been a while since I've had a prescription filled, but I think that in
New Zealand it's the same. Most prescription drugs like opiate painkillers or
antibiotics are counted and bottled.

~~~
tiatia123
Yes, but is it worth the trouble?

Also, you may be able to build robots to dispense pills. But have you seen a
European automated pharmacy supplier? Everything is automated. They dispense
all the blister packs into a small cart that gets delivered to the pharmacy.
In the end it does not matter if you supply a pharmacy with 2-20 medicines or
a consumer with 1-10.

~~~
michaelt

      Yes, but is it worth the trouble?
    

The "schedule II drugs" jeherr mentions as being counted twice are things like
cocaine, methamphetamine and fentanyl. i.e. drugs that could be readily sold
onto the black market.

~~~
jeherr
While cocaine and methamphetamine are schedule II, those are poor examples. I
don’t think pharmacies ever carry them, and their medical use is very rare.

Fentanyl is commonly carried in pharmacies but it’s not a commonly prescribed
medication. Better examples would be adderall, vyvanse, norco and oxycontin.

------
harshaw
I interviewed at Pillpack years ago and was very impressed but didn't get the
gig. They seemed to be solving a great problem for customers using multiple
medicines. I am not sure the solution works well for the millions of us taking
one pill every night, e.g the "pillpack" is wasteful.

It also doesn't address this really annoying problem I have getting my
daughter's ADD meds. These require a paper prescription that must be hand
couriered to the local CVS. A giant PITA.

~~~
md224
That’s weird... I live in NYC and get my Vyvanse prescription delivered by
Capsule. Haven’t had to drop off a paper prescription in years. Different
local laws? Or maybe it’s because she’s a minor? That sounds frustrating,
sorry you have to deal with that.

P.S. While we’re on the topic, if anyone’s interested in a libertarian
perspective, check out Jessica Flanigan’s 2012 JME paper “Three arguments
against prescription requirements”:
[https://jme.bmj.com/content/38/10/579](https://jme.bmj.com/content/38/10/579)

~~~
PeanutNore
Likely it's due to the Controlled Substances Act - one of the most common ADHD
medications, Adderall, is schedule 2 or schedule 3. Electronic prescribing for
controlled substances (EPCS) has strict requirements and your local pharmacy
or your physician may not yet be certified.

~~~
md224
Right, but Vyvanse (lisdexamfetamine) is also a Schedule II ADHD medication,
hence my surprise that this person has to jump through more hoops than I do.
You have a point about certification, though... perhaps less populous areas
don’t have these advanced systems in place.

~~~
harshaw
hmm, that's really interesting. She's on Vyvanse. I'm in MA.

------
seibelj
Congrats to Techstars Boston and the first unicorn exit of a Techstars
company! Awesome news

------
mrfusion
Just an FYI. I measured the inside temp of my mailbox in August’s once and it
was 150 degrees. You want to be careful getting medications in the mail.

~~~
grork
This already a regular thing - see Medco/expressscripts who will mail you
items.

Additionally Pill pack address this on their website for temp. Controlled
teams being shipped in a temp controlled way door to door (see Omaha steaks as
an example of ‘it’ll be fine)

~~~
jcadam
My employer recently changed up their prescription drug plan and now we're
required to get any and all regular 'maintenance drugs' via expressscripts
(we're also now limited to using Walgreens for acute/temp medications -
apparently dictating which pharmacies you can use is becoming a thing with
medical insurance).

ExpressScripts is absolutely terrible. What once was a simple problem: Get a
Rx from your doctor, go to any pharmacy and get it filled, has now become a
painful process of:

\- Call doctor's office, ask them to send the Rx to express scripts.

\- Call express scripts, verify they have the Rx.

\- Two days before you run out of medication, you get an automated call from
Express scripts telling you to call them back.

\- Call Express Scripts, wait on hold for 30 minutes.

\- Someone finally tells you that there's a problem with the Rx, and you need
to call your doctor and have him re-send the Rx specifiying dosages, etc. in a
a very specific way. This is Friday afternoon, of course, and your Doctor's
office is already closed.

\- When you explain you're going to a miss a dose of a medication that is
dangerous to stop suddenly, they absolutely do not care ("You'll have it in
5-7 days, once we receive all the info we need", _click_ ).

It isn't just me. I overhear a lot of angry phone calls between employees and
express scripts in the cube farm at work now. Employees are wasting work-time
dealing with something that used to be simple - getting their prescriptions
filled. Hope the shareholders are happy.

------
hendersoon
Pillpack is a very useful service, particularly for people who take multiple
medications. You get a little pack with the date printed on it so you never
have that "did I take my pills this morning?" question. Their pricing is fine,
and delivery is always on-time.

Only problem I've seen is that they often (and I mean OFTEN) forget to apply
medication savings cards, which adds up to quite a lot of money. I had to
complain about this eight or nine times and ultimately escalated to one of
their founders, a guy by the name of Eliot, to get this addressed. However,
they may have fixed the problem as they haven't overcharged me so far in 2018.

Prices are set by insurance and shipping is already free so I can't see how
Amazon would improve on that. I imagine their margins are razor-thin, but it's
pretty clear this sort of service will be how everybody gets their medicine in
the next couple of years so the volume makes sense for Amazon.

------
rocketpastsix
Just another step in dominance for Amazon. Pretty soon you will be able to
upload your prescriptions to Amazon and Prime Now will deliver within an hour,
for $8.99

~~~
toomuchtodo
So now I have to worry about counterfeit pills showing up from Amazon?

I’m not overly concerned about their dominance anymore. There are eventually
going to be regulated.

~~~
tehlike
A marketplace and something like pharmacy are completely different. They will
still get their drugs from known producers, and on the generics side you'd
have things like teva.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I can already get my pharmacy prescriptions from mail order fulfillment houses
(up to 90 day supplies even depending on the prescription). What does Amazon
offer on top of that? I’ve never not been within 15-20 minutes of a Walgreens
or CVS when I needed a prescription immediately, so I don’t see what benefit
Amazon brings to this.

They’re (Amazon) not faster, I don’t care if they’re cheaper (insurance
coverage), and I don’t trust them (supply chain, motivations, etc).

~~~
jklein11
To your point, you aren't Amazon's customer, the insurance companies are. They
might be able to use their size as leverage for better prices from
manufacturers and compensation from insurance companies. There may also be
synergies with Amazon's business lines because volume is a big factor in
fulfillment costs. All of these factors might give them an edge over other
online or brick and mortar pharmacies.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I agree it’s probably a great economy model for people who would have it
forced on them (Likely Amazon and JPMC workers who will have their insurance
provided by their new employer healthcare consortium).

------
jtchang
Hopefully Amazon will be able to get rid of express scripts. They are the
ultimate middleman sucking both pharmaceutical companies and consumers dry.

~~~
eurticket
This does look like a death blow from multiple angles for ES.

I think ES does provide a service that people want regardless if it hurts
Pharmacies and it doesn't hurt consumers if they want to pay for the service;
but maybe it affects drug prices in other ways?

If the Cigna deal fails to go through they both owe some billions, coupled
with Amazon in their space, ES looks doomed.

~~~
shawn-butler
If Cigna's deal to acquire Express Scripts is terminated, either party could
owe a fee of either $2.1 billion or $1.6 billion depending on the reason for
the breakup, according to the filing.

------
Molaxx
The issue isn't fakes, it's the fact over medication is a real problem. Thank
heavens that where I live drug advertising is illegal. After a visit to the US
and encountering the brainwash machine of drug companies I realized just how
important this law is.

~~~
taf2
Dont worry the side effects include certain death you’ll be super happy on
this pill!

------
swami26
If people took their medication properly, healthcare costs would lower
dramatically - on the tune of $300 billion. Pill pack's medication packaging
increases proper medication use thereby lowering health costs. This purchase
gives Amazon an entry into online medical pharmacy and a solid method to lower
health costs. Further,Walgreens, CVS, and Walmart show that people are likely
to buy lots of non-prescription products when getting their prescription so
this purchase will likely boost Amazon's general commerce business as well.

Link describing medication adherence potential health care savings.
[http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Conditions/More/ConsumerHealth...](http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Conditions/More/ConsumerHealthCare/Medication-
Adherence---Taking-Your-Meds-as-Directed_UCM_453329_Article.jsp#.WzWoO_ZFw2U)

Link describing medication adherence and Pill Pack.
[https://www.pillpack.com/healthcare-
providers](https://www.pillpack.com/healthcare-providers)

------
kolbe
The cumulative loss to CVS's and Walgreens's market caps has been about $12b.
If Amazon had wanted to, they likely could have made more from the destruction
of value to those companies than they paid to buy PillPack.

I wonder what other industries out there can be arbitraged like this. I bet
Amazon could shave well over $10b of market cap off of BKNG if they made the
right strategic investment.

~~~
beagle3
IANAL but I suspect it is actually legal for Amazon to short CVS+Walgreen in
this case: Don't "inside information" trading laws apply only to the specific
company about which information is available?

~~~
CGamesPlay
Doesn't the person on the other end of the short sue Amazon for having insider
information material to the value of CVS+Walgreens? Or if not "insider
trading", then "market manipulation"?

~~~
beagle3
Insider information is not well defined, but I don't believe that it covers
this case (then again, IANAL).

"Market manipulation" is dissemination of false information or demand with the
express permission of profiting. But there was no false information or demand
here.

------
vedtopkar
PillPack and other services like it can be life-saving. I'm only a second year
medical student and I already can't count the number of conversations I've had
with (especially elderly) patients about concerns regarding med adherence when
burdened with a large number of prescriptions.

------
c3534l
Pharmacies and benefit management companies have become very consolidated in
recent years. And from what I've seen (which I'll have to be cryptic about
since I don't want to accidentally reveal personal information about myself or
anyone I know), it's not been to the benefit of consumers. Big evil companies
that make money by screwing over sick people have been doing the 80s slash-
and-burn consolidation thing where good companies are bought, existing
customers are screwed over, and some small fraction of the company is absorbed
into the greater machine. Buy a good company, deny people their medication,
then make money off the difference until the customers leave for another
company, then finally buy that one and repeat the cycle.

This means getting in there is going to be _very_ profitable, and if amazon
can get in there are use its existing scale they can get quite rich. There's
now three benefit management companies that are in charge of altruistically
deciding what medications you can afford. On the one hand, Amazon breaking up
this pathological oligopoly would be good for consumers, but if it's really a
market structure thing we run the risk of there still being on three
companies, but with Amazon instead of CVS, ExpressScripts, or United Health.

------
finnthehuman
Large parts of PillPack were being mismanaged into the ground, I trust Amazon
can fix them but at the same time my first reaction to the news was to text my
non-programmer-or-management friends there about when they’re quitting.

If Amazon’s warehouses or Whole Foods are any indication of how they’ll
approach the unavoidable human work involved at a pharmacy, I have serious
doubts about the quality of service. And pill pack is already in a pretty
sorry state.

~~~
zavi
What unavoidable human work at pharmacy? Authenticate patients and ship them
prescriptions. Even CVS is doing it now.

~~~
finnthehuman
You know a pharmacy does more to fill a prescription than just count out pills
on a slip of paper, right?

How many pharmacists and pharm techs can be automated away by amazon that
pillpack hasn’t already? And this is just a rhetorical question, neither of us
are really qualified to address all the tasks to be done, nor current
automation levels.

------
sidcool
This is huge. If I were into pharma business I would be very worried for my
business.

~~~
adventured
It's not huge. Walmart, which is even more competitive on pricing in retail
than Amazon, entered the pharma prescription business many years ago. They
deployed pharmacies to over three thousand physical stores and are the third
or fourth largest pharmacy in the US. Amazon will have no greater impact than
what Walmart did.

How did Walmart impact CVS and Walgreens? Both continued getting larger. Maybe
Amazon will drain some or most of the remaining growth in the segment by
taking a slice of market share. More likely it'll just end up being an
expensive, terrible business that struggles, like most of Amazon's ventures
(they fail far more often than they succeed).

------
Rotten194
I used a mail order prescription service for a while (ExpressScripts). It was
awful. They routinely lost, failed to ship, or double-shipped packages, and I
got multiple bottles of pills that had expired due to being left in the heat.
I, personally, will never trust mail order prescriptions again.

~~~
whoisjuan
You're judging all the category by the performance of a single provider. I
understand that, but I wouldn't discard the helpfulness of this concept just
by your experience with one vendor. That's like not driving a car anymore
because you had a bad experience with a particular brand.

------
zitterbewegung
It seems that Amazon wants to become not only where you buy your stuff but
also your Grocery and get Prescription drugs. I guess the play is that they
are seeking out more places where to expand in a large way. Pharmacies are a
big cash cow and entering in this space is not going to be trivial.

On the other hand imagine what you could do with the data . Lets say you have
clinical depression. Maybe it would recommend you a medical food such as
Deplin or even the l-methylfoliate.

------
mchahn
As an early adopter of PillPack I can say that it is awesome. Not only are the
packs very convenient (no more bottles, knowing when you forgot to take drugs)
but the customer service is the best I've ever experienced.

I had tried to use the mail-order drugs provided by insurance companies and
they were a disaster. I couldn't find out what was coming when. Drugs would
seemingly-randomly show up in my mailbox.

------
egyptiankarim
I wonder if Amazon hopes to eventually get into manufacturing of
pharmaceuticals. How long before we start to see AmazonBasics versions of
Aspirin?

~~~
supertrope
That doesn't seem especially profitable nor a core competency of AMZN. When
you see a store branded bottle of ibuprofen, it's just a re-label of their
contract manufacturer's pills.

~~~
upvotinglurker
Yep. The AmazonBasics brand of aspirin may appear, but it will just be putting
their label on the product manufactured by the companies already specialized
to manufacture it (as is probably true with a lot of existing AmazonBasics
products).

------
hnburnsy
Hope this is not redundant, but I believe that this deal gives Amazon a
license to sell drugs in all 50 states.

~~~
hnburnsy
Just heard it is 49 states as PillPack is not in HI.

Edit, Adding source:

[https://www.pillpack.com/questions/can-you-ship-
prescription...](https://www.pillpack.com/questions/can-you-ship-
prescriptions-to-my-state)

------
bugsense
NURX (YC W16) is hiring by the way and it will be bigger than PillPack
[https://www.nurx.com/careers/](https://www.nurx.com/careers/) as it also
prescribes

------
dkresge
Is the physical volume of the average pill predominantly "active ingredient"?
If not, why not just "print" a single pill per customer-dose comprised of the
prescribed constituents?

~~~
brandonmenc
For some pills, not even close. This is why you can't just split any old pill
and expect a partial dose.

------
Cents

       This was so needed. Can they hasten the paper work doctors and insurance companies require? 
    
      Amazon.com "Instant gratification at the speed of UPS." /g

------
wjp3
Maybe they can bring reliability, accuracy, and better customer service -
because my experience with PillPack was terrible. Dropped them after a little
over a year.

------
LinuxBender
Will this also expand Amazon's catalog of non-prescription supplements, such
as vitamins, amino acids, co-enzymes, probiotics, etc.. ?

------
ExactActuation
Just wanted to say it's pretty sad a company like PillPack even has to exist -
it shows we're on WAY too many fucking pills.

------
nwcs
There are some interesting security issues in the underlying systems that
pharmacies like PillPack use. Here is a security advisory for PillPack from
2015:
[https://wwws.nightwatchcybersecurity.com/2015/04/30/advisory...](https://wwws.nightwatchcybersecurity.com/2015/04/30/advisory-
pillpack-com-online-pharmacy/)

Basically the system that pharmacies used to transfer prescriptions isn't
secure

~~~
dmix
You're basing this off a 3yr old security review of a 2yr old startup (at the
time: founded in 2013, reviewed in 2015)? Got anything more recent? 3yrs is a
lifetime in startup years.

Plus they now have plenty of money to hire the best security firms to pen test
their systems, plug holes, and run a serious monitoring operation.

~~~
nwcs
PillPack was founded in 2013:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/pillpack](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/pillpack)

Also read the advisory - the issue is not with them - it's with the legacy
prescription transfer systems they hook into. That is something they cannot
hire someone to pentest without getting all of their competitors to agree.

------
iamaelephant
No company should be as big as Amazon is getting. I hope American regulators
look seriously at breaking this company up.

------
ada1981
Is it considered insider trading to short a competitor before making an
announcement you suspect will impact them?

------
ck2
ah the power of extracting money from health insurance

if people were paying out of pocket these kinds of markup could not survive

fun fact: thanks to lobbyists and congress, it is illegal under federal law
for a pharmacist to voluntarily tell you it cheaper to pay cash than use your
insurance co-pay, you have to know to ask

~~~
supertrope
Which law? Plenty of medical workers will tell you to take advantage of
$4/month generic deals, especially if a significant proportion of patient
populations is disadvantaged.

------
ConcernedCoder
Instantly licensed to sell/ship pharmaceuticals in the entire USA @ 20 million
per state, not bad...

------
duxup
PillPack sounds like the name of a black market drug company.... interesting
name.

~~~
upvotinglurker
In what way? And isn't "black market company" an oxymoron?

------
unixhero
Paul Leroux called, he wants his ebiz back! ;)

------
rglover
Captain Bezos takes us one step
closer...[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-kdRdzxdZQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-kdRdzxdZQ)

